# Anyone use Pets at Home rabbit nuggets?



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
I don't usually post down here so hello! Thought I'd probe the minds of the bunny experts! :thumbup1:
I found something unusual in my bag of pets at home rabbit nuggets and was wondering if anyone else had found something similar? 
I've attached a pic, it's the round "thing" :skep:
It's slightly red in colour compared to the standard dark green nuggets and smells almost yeasty/meaty 

I usually use Excel nuggets so not sure if this is unusual for the pets at home brand or just a normal nugget that got missed during processing.

I've emailed pets at home, in the meantime I guess I'll have to buy another bag of food in case it's something harmful :frown2:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

How weird, I found something like that in my bunnies bag of wagg optimum the other day!
No idea what it is though.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

purple_x said:


> How weird, I found something like that in my bunnies bag of wagg optimum the other day!
> No idea what it is though.


Ooh weird! Wonder if the brands are manufactured at the same place?!
Have you continued feeding them the food? Hard to know if it's harmful or not


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, I feed the pets at home nuggets to my 2 bunnies for several years , and have never found anything strange like that ,:yikes: will be interested to know what they say it is , maybe just missed going through the complete processing , still not something i would be feeding though .Sounds more like dog food stuff.
Please let us know when you get a reply letting you know what it is .


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

looks like a bit of food that just hasnt been processed correctly, shouldnt cause any harm, because of the lapse of standards in pet food manufacturing you do occasionally get a few bits that manage to bypass the full process, especially in the poorer brands.

personally i wouldnt use PAH food, it is a very poor quality, and only 14% fibre (very very low)
i also wouldnt use excel, as it has quite a lot of nasty aditives in it (including animal by-products) and is known to cause mucky bums, however it is one of the better ones for fibre content (19%)
personally i use allan and page naturals (24% fibre) which is in my opinion the best mix, and does not have anything nasty added (it is also fully organic) 
if i couldnt get A+P i would use science select, or wagg optimum


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

hobo99 said:


> Hi, I feed the pets at home nuggets to my 2 bunnies for several years , and have never found anything strange like that ,:yikes: will be interested to know what they say it is , maybe just missed going through the complete processing , still not something i would be feeding though .Sounds more like dog food stuff.
> Please let us know when you get a reply letting you know what it is .


Thanks, will definitely ditch the rest of the bag then if you've not seen anything like it before, bah!
I offered a normal nugget and the odd "nugget" to my cat to see if he showed any interest in the "meaty" one and he paid it much more attention than the normal one (he stuck his nose right on it sniffing deeply whereas the normal one he did a half sniff and looked away) but he didn't try and eat it, whatever that means  lol
Guess the buns are stuck with hay until tomorrow!

Will definitely update if/when I hear from PAH


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> looks like a bit of food that just hasnt been processed correctly, shouldnt cause any harm, because of the lapse of standards in pet food manufacturing you do occasionally get a few bits that manage to bypass the full process, especially in the poorer brands.
> 
> personally i wouldnt use PAH food, it is a very poor quality, and only 14% fibre (very very low)
> i also wouldnt use excel, as it has quite a lot of nasty aditives in it (including animal by-products) and is known to cause mucky bums, however it is one of the better ones for fibre content (19%)
> ...


Thanks! I bought the PAH brand simply because I couldn't afford to buy a sack of the Excel (LOTS of vet visits last month  ) 
I'll look into the better brands though :thumbup1: I usually feel lost looking at the bunny foods, hard to know what is good, so I stuck with Excel as it's what I used to use with my first lot of bunnies years ago.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't know excel was a bad food? I was told it's good and it's the only pellets Leo will eat


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Flippin heck, Allan and Page is half the price of Excel for 10kg more?!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I didn't know excel was a bad food? I was told it's good and it's the only pellets Leo will eat


excel is one of the better brands, purely for its fibre count, but it is at the bottom of the okay foods lists, if that makes sense, its the one you get if you cant get the others :lol:
i personally would never feed it, and so many rabbits are prone to mucky bums on it (probably due to the animal by-products in it)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Flippin heck, Allan and Page is half the price of Excel for 10kg more?!


yep was just going to say something along those lines, it is also MUCH better, you can get it from most equine feed stores, A+P are a mainly equine company


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo's had that problem a few times might see if he'll eat Allen + Page. It took not giving him any other pellets for three days, still giving him hay and veggies, to get him to switch to the light excel


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Leo's had that problem a few times might see if he'll eat Allen + Page. It took not giving him any other pellets for three days, still giving him hay and veggies, to get him to switch to the light excel


probably the excel causing it  in normal cases a healthy rabbit will very very rarely, if at all, get a mucky bum, i have only had bunnies with mucky bums 3 times, little lump who came to me so over weight she couldnt groom herself, charm who was hardly ever fed hay before he came to me and had no front teeth, and poppy when she was poorly and on syringe feeds.

and we all know how many rabbits i have :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll have to get some A+P then. He was a bit overweight but he can still clean himself no problem and he's back to what he should be now but still gets it occasionally and with summer coming I don't want the risk of flystrike


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> yep was just going to say something along those lines, it is also MUCH better, you can get it from most equine feed stores, A+P are a mainly equine company


Eek, high delivery charges! Found a stockist near me so will phone them in the morning and see if they deliver


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I'll have to get some A+P then. He was a bit overweight but he can still clean himself no problem and he's back to what he should be now but still gets it occasionally and with summer coming I don't want the risk of flystrike


bless him, hopefully a change in diet should help him, just out of interest how much pellets does he get a day?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A handful so not too many obviously piles of hay and some veggies


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi use Excel as my rabbit was on this at the RSPCA before i got him.
Can you tell me the full name of the Allen and Page one? I'd like to look in to gradually changing him over to that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Hi use Excel as my rabbit was on this at the RSPCA before i got him.
> Can you tell me the full name of the Allen and Page one? I'd like to look in to gradually changing him over to that.


It's called Allen & Page Natural  A&P NATURAL RABBIT PELLETS 20KG | Rabbit Food Pellets | GJW Titmuss


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Just checked and my local feed store sell the a&p one loose to weigh out or by the sack. A sack is only £8.55, how good is that!! I'm going to get some this week and move him over to that. Thanks for the tip!!


----------

